# Trying to connect Magnavox DVD Recorder



## migoblu (Aug 2, 2007)

I am trying to connect a Magnavox DVD Recorder/CD Player Model MRV640 to my 
TV2 as described in the manul for my Dishnetwork ViP 622 HD DVR receiver. The signal passes through the Manavox to TV2 and the picture is OK, but not great, but when I power on the Manavox I can't get the Magnavox setup screen to show. Does anyone have any ideas for this Magnavox? Thanks.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

migoblu said:


> I am trying to connect a Magnavox DVD Recorder/CD Player Model MRV640 to my
> TV2 as described in the manul for my Dishnetwork ViP 622 HD DVR receiver. The signal passes through the Manavox to TV2 and the picture is OK, but not great, but when I power on the Manavox I can't get the Magnavox setup screen to show. Does anyone have any ideas for this Magnavox? Thanks.


What output are you using between your Recorder and your TV?


----------



## migoblu (Aug 2, 2007)

gnm313 said:


> What output are you using between your Recorder and your TV?


I am connecting the coaxial cable from the ViP 622 to the Antenna In on the DVD Recorder the connecting the TV Out on the DVD Recorder to the TV Antenna connection on the TV.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Yuck!

I have a Magnavox recorder, too.

Use the composite/RCA out from the 622 if you can (if it's in a different room, forget what I said or use the UHF output). Use component cables out from the Magnavox recorder to your TV. 

Coax cables are for TV's made before 1995. Please don't use them.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

migoblu said:


> I am connecting the coaxial cable from the ViP 622 to the Antenna In on the DVD Recorder the connecting the TV Out on the DVD Recorder to the TV Antenna connection on the TV.


Hit TV/Video on your Recorder remote and make sure your TV is on 3


----------



## migoblu (Aug 2, 2007)

gnm313, I did what you said and set the TV to channel 3. That allowed me to get to the Magnavox DVD RW set up screen, which allow me to set the DVD RW recording options and set the DVD RW to the same channel as Dish Network has my TV set to (which happens to be 73).

It's a little more involved then when I had Time Warner Cable, but it still works. I just have to remember to change the TV channel to channel 3 when I want to set the DVD RW recording options and change the TV channel back to 73 when I want to start recording the Dish DVR program that I've saved. 

Thanks for all the nhelp everyone.


----------

